# Virtual school sucks



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I wish they would teach us parents algebra before they expect us to teach our kids lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

There I agree 100% especially trignometry and geometry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun. I don't envy parents with kids at home learning.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Try using the app Photomath. You can either take a pic of the problem or type it in. It’s very handy because it not only solves the problem, but also shows you how to solve the problem. 
Sometimes though it won’t have the choice that your looking for, in which case you’ll have to stick to YouTube videos. Lol
I’m homeschooled all the time. Never set a foot in a public school. It’s hard, but it’s totally worth it! 
Also is that algebra 1?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

There is also Khan Academy. It has videos that are supposed to be helpful. The teachers hate virtual school also. I am soooo happy to have most of my kids back!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Try using the app Photomath. You can either take a pic of the problem or type it in. It's very handy because it not only solves the problem, but also shows you how to solve the problem.
> Sometimes though it won't have the choice that your looking for, in which case you'll have to stick to YouTube videos. Lol
> I'm homeschooled all the time. Never set a foot in a public school. It's hard, but it's totally worth it!
> Also is that algebra 1?


Yea that's algebra 1. My daughter finally got to go to back to school, and then three days later she had to be quarantined for 14 days because someone in her class had covid.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The only time geometry has come in handy in college is when playing pool


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

jschies said:


> There is also Khan Academy. It has videos that are supposed to be helpful. The teachers hate virtual school also. I am soooo happy to have most of my kids back!!


Oh my gosh Khan academy is the best website, (barring this one of course). They have everything on there that you could want to learn in easy to understand format. I _highly_ recommend it!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh Khan academy is the best website, (barring this one of course). They have everything on there that you could want to learn in easy to understand format. I _highly_ recommend it!


Is it for 9th graders? It's hard here to do a lot online because internet isn't available. So I have the ten gbs each month on straight talk to use hotspot which is how we do virtual. But it doesn't last long


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Has anyone here ever had a kid diagnosed with lupus?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Is it for 9th graders? It's hard here to do a lot online because internet isn't available. So I have the ten gbs each month on straight talk to use hotspot which is how we do virtual. But it doesn't last long


It can be for anyone! Just search for the subject matter you are looking for or here's the link to the highschool geometry section: https://www.khanacademy.org/math/geometry


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I went ahead and found what I think is the page you need. https://www.khanacademy.org/math/algebra-basics/alg-basics-graphing-lines-and-slope


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Tell that to the thousands of other people who think it's selfish to open any schools before this virus is gone or we have a vaccine in hand. We have been distance learning since the start of the year (well technically since the shutdown in March but still) i can't focus any more, i can't think straight, I have no energy or motivation any more, I cried twice yesterday and haven't been sleeping well the past few weeks... Mentally I'm shutting down, I'm trying but I don't know how much longer I can manage. I love my kids but I started having melt downs with just 1 on independent study, we changed schools the start of last year because the charter school they where at refused to help us, and for everyone's mental well-being i needed him back in a classroom. I'm honestly to the point in about to tell the teachers I don't care any more. If they don't complete something because I can't deal with the stress anymore, and it's starting to effect my kids.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

CCCSAW said:


> Tell that to the thousands of other people who think it's selfish to open any schools before this virus is gone or we have a vaccine in hand. We have been distance learning since the start of the year (well technically since the shutdown in March but still) i can't focus any more, i can't think straight, I have no energy or motivation any more, I cried twice yesterday and haven't been sleeping well the past few weeks... Mentally I'm shutting down, I'm trying but I don't know how much longer I can manage. I love my kids but I started having melt downs with just 1 on independent study, we changed schools the start of last year because the charter school they where at refused to help us, and for everyone's mental well-being i needed him back in a classroom. I'm honestly to the point in about to tell the teachers I don't care any more. If they don't complete something because I can't deal with the stress anymore, and it's starting to effect my kids.


I'm so sorry your having a rough time. A lot of parents feel the same way. Since March my son has gone to school for about 10 days so it's been a long year. I completely sympathize with what your going through. It's enough to make anyone crazy. A lot of parents around here refuse to do the work anymore so they are actually sending school staff door to door doing home visits seeing why kids aren't doing the work. The teachers around here are no help. They say "I'm here anytime you have questions" yet never return messages or emails. I know there are some great teachers who are trying their best but a lot of students are falling through the cracks


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here our kids go to school every second day and start the year end assessments on Monday. It will last till Dec 15th. She is in 4th grade


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Remember that show "Are you smarter than a fifth grader"? I am not. :bonk::ahhheadsmash)
My grandson is having a terrible time with this online crap. He had a tutor because of some special needs and is just not getting this online learning. The school won't do the tutor stuff because it is "inconvenient" for the teachers. 
These kids are going to be so far behind. Then they just quit, because they can't understand what they are supposed to be learning. 

Why do all these computer classes require passwords. Every site the teacher wants them to go to requires a different password..

My solution- books and work books. Work sheets. Pencil and paper. Forget all the computer bologna! Open your book, read the chapter, answer the questions. Test on Thurs. Nooooo, they have to play on the stupid computer sites. And learn New Math. What happened to the good old regular math?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Remember that show "Are you smarter than a fifth grader"? I am not. :bonk::ahhheadsmash)
> My grandson is having a terrible time with this online crap. He had a tutor because of some special needs and is just not getting this online learning. The school won't do the tutor stuff because it is "inconvenient" for the teachers.
> These kids are going to be so far behind. Then they just quit, because they can't understand what they are supposed to be learning.
> 
> ...


Yessssssse I would much rather have book work. My daughter is in ninth grade and the assignments they are assigning to her seem so political. They made her watch an hour long video pretty much talking about how Trump is allowing police brutality


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Remember that show "Are you smarter than a fifth grader"? I am not. :bonk::ahhheadsmash)
> My grandson is having a terrible time with this online crap. He had a tutor because of some special needs and is just not getting this online learning. The school won't do the tutor stuff because it is "inconvenient" for the teachers.
> These kids are going to be so far behind. Then they just quit, because they can't understand what they are supposed to be learning.
> 
> ...


See if you can request a work packet. One of our teachers told me it was an option. I know it probably depends on the school. But I finally emailed the teachers and basically told them to please be understanding of missing work but I'm to stressed out to manage this any more, and it's too stressful on them. I told them I would make sure the kids where in zoom classes but beyond that I wasn't going to stress myself out then any more.

Because of the learning guidelines the state put out the teachers have to see our talk to the kids everyday whether by zoom, phone, or in person. But because of our area even though the schools have don't great with get computers and hotspot routers there are still some that access is still too limited. So if the family has a need the school is providing work packets, weekly meetings, and daily phone calls to help them keep up.

I feel like if you just told the teacher, or staff this is to much they would at least be understanding even if they aren't able to accommodate a change. My middle son doesn't like typing right now and though I haven't convinced him to do so the teacher agreed that on the writing assignments he could write them on paper and submit pictures instead. The schools should still have access to most of the books they are using so you should certainly be able to get work books for some of the assignments.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Absolutely talk to the teachers and tell them what your problems are. We can't help if we don't know and the teacher might be able to tell you easier ways to get things done. Also sometimes we have no way to see what the parents and students are seeing. Some parents have sent me screenshots of what they see and that helps me know how to make things easier for the kids. I am happy to say that I will only have 2 students left online starting Monday!! The rest are wearing masks and sitting behind "sneeze guards," but they will be in my classroom with me!!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

And yes those teachers should have the physical workbooks and textbooks that they would have in a normal year.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My mum and sisterboth teach high school. Mum was old school. Virtual schooling woulda killed her so I am glad she is not alive to go through this. My sister who is a tech savvy teacher was doing virtual kessons long before the virus that may not be named. Her students thrive on this. 
My daughters teacher gave us work packs once a week for 4 months. Now 6 months on Chevani goes to class every second day.


----------

